# Pilote motorhomes



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

A new dealer has just opened down the road selling pilot motorhomes.Whats the general opinions on them.Any comments most welcome.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Pilot motorhomes*



colyoung said:


> A new dealer has just opened down the road selling pilot motorhomes.Whats the general opinions on them.Any comments most welcome.


It's Pilote :roll: , and they are excellent, well made vans. Who are the dealers & where?


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry my french is obviously rusty.  I do of course mean Pilote.The new dealership is in Hull,been there a couple of months.I did get a brochure but it has strangely disserpeared,and my wife knows nothing!! 
The name of the company is Motorhomes Ltd.com 

web address motorhomesltd.com The manager is called Steve.


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi
We've had our Lotty for getting on for a year now, bought second hand, no problems and absolutely love it.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We recently purchased a Mooveo P608, which is the budget range made by Pilote.
Have been away in it twice, just about 1000 miles to date, and unlike our previous van (a Tribute) I have not found a single fault to date.
So in my limited experience the build quality is excellent, and I would not hesitate to recommend them.
As far as the Mooveo is concerned it ain't exactly a beauty, but it certainly does what it says on the tin.
I think you will find that the dealer you mention has been around for some time, as I was approached by them at the NEC in November last year-I stuck with Hayes however, despite price promises, as I was not too impressed with their web site at the time, unsure about their premises, and anyway it was too far away from me.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 104267 (May 3, 2007)

*Pilote Quality*

Greetings 
I bought an A class Explorateur x demo in Germany over 2 years ago. Excellent build quality on Mercedes base. Pilote in France supplied Owners Manual in English. Recently I emailed France for a template of the rear panel supporting structure as I did not want to risk drilling through a support when installing a reversing camera. I detailed schematic was forwarded to me within 24hours. Apart from routine service expense, I have had no additional outlay. I live in Ireland & take the van to mainland Europe twice a year & have covered around 17000Kms. to date so any 'teething' problems should have emerged by now. Hope this helps - any more specific questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Pilote Quality*

Hi,
We are looking at a Pilote A700g.
How has yours been since your post


----------

